# Nissan Cube Pulled From European Market



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's Cube has had a lukewarm reception outside its home market of Japan, and sales have been so poor in Europe that Nissan has decided to axe the vehicle entirely.

Nissan is citing exchange rate issues between the yen and the euro as the underlying cause, but the dismal sales are likely an equal culprit in the company's decision.

Nissan dealers are apparently sold out of the car, save for a few outlets in central London.

More: *Nissan Cube Pulled From European Market* on AutoGuide.com


----------

